# SATA drives recognized on only 4 out of 6 mobo ports

## YellowYoshi

Hello!

I have been having trouble getting Gentoo to recognize SATA hard drives/dvd drives on two of the six available SATA ports.  My motherboard is a GIGABYTE GA-MA74GM-S2 with an SB700 southbridge.

What I've done so far to narrow down the problem:

 - I've verified that the BIOS was set up so that those ports were enabled.

 - I've shown that if I boot into the Gentoo live cd and plug a hard drive into one of those two extra ports, the drive is indeed recognized (ex. as /dev/hdc)

 - I dual boot, and Windows was also able to see drives that are plugged into one of the extra 2 ports.

It has taken a fair amount of trial and error and tinkering to get this far, but my current suspicion is that there is some Kernel option or driver that I have yet to enable.  I would be most grateful if someone could shed some light on this one, as I've been struggling with it for quite some time now.

Here is some output, in case it is helpful.  Please let me know if there is anything else I can show that might help diagnose this problem:

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Graphics Port 0)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850]

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870 Audio device

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

03:06.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)

03:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

```

```

$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i scsi

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may also be needed;

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT=y

```

```

$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i sata

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=y

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=y

```

Thanks in advance for your help!

----------

## xmaes

Hello,

How are your sata controllers set in your bios ? (ide, sata, raid ???)

from the manual of your mobo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OnChip SATA Type (SATA2_0~SATA2_3 connectors)
> 
> Configures the operating mode of the integrated SATA controller.
> ...

 

----------

## YellowYoshi

All settings are currently on IDE.

----------

## YellowYoshi

On the off chance that it helps any, here's my fstab:

```

/dev/sdc2               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sdc5               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdc3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sdc6               /home           ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda1               /mnt/a          ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/b          ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdc1               /mnt/c          ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

/dev/sdd1               /mnt/d          ext3            noatime         0 1

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

----------

## s4e8

how about enable driver PATA_ATIIXP.

----------

## YellowYoshi

Oh my gosh that worked, thanks a ton!

What's interesting is I couldn't find that in menuconfig even though it shows up when you search for it, so I had to set it in .config.  Anyway, thanks again for your help, I've been working on this for days =D

----------

## s4e8

PATA_ATIIXP depends on ATA_SFF.

----------

## YellowYoshi

I made sure that all of the dependencies were set, including ATA_SFF.  I must be overlooking PATA_ATIIXP in the menu, but setting it in .config still worked out.

----------

